# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Παλιά βιντεοκάμερα grundig τροφοδοτικό ;

## Sotos_ster

Καλησπέρα έχω αυτή την παλιά κάμερα αλλά λείπει η μπαταρία της και το τροφοδοτικό της . Πως μπορώ να βρω ; Μήπως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τροφοδοτικό απ κάποια άλλη συσκευή πχ ασύρματο τηλέφωνο ;

----------


## chipakos-original

Μπορείς να αγοράσεις μία μπαταρία. https://www.ebay.com/itm/vhbw-Akku-f...At1C:rk:1:pf:0
Αν θες High Capacity https://www.ebay.com/itm/MTEC-Bateri...zXTD:rk:3:pf:0
Και ο φορτιστής https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-Power-Ad...DPxh:rk:1:pf:0

----------


## Sotos_ster

Σίγουρα είναι αυτά ;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σίγουρα είναι αυτά ;


Με το μοντέλο έκανα αναζήτηση. Μπορείς με την κάμερα που έχεις στα χέρια σου να δεις αν ταιριάζουν, αλλά λογικά ναι αυτά είναι.

----------


## johnnyb

> Μπορείς να αγοράσεις μία μπαταρία. https://www.ebay.com/itm/vhbw-Akku-f...At1C:rk:1:pf:0
> Αν θες High Capacity https://www.ebay.com/itm/MTEC-Bateri...zXTD:rk:3:pf:0
> Και ο φορτιστής https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-Power-Ad...DPxh:rk:1:pf:0


Ο φορτιστης ειναι φορτιστης laptop . το c210 Που γραφει ειναι laptop acer

Δεν  υπαρχει λογος να προσπαθεις να αναστησεις αυτη τη συσκευη , αν εχεις παλιες κασετες της παρε εναν ανταπτορα vhs compact  και τις βλεπεις  σε video. Αν ειναι  παρατημενη χρονια χωρις χρηση το πιθανοτερο δε θα λειτουργησει ( κολλημενος αισθητηρας , ξεραμενα λαστιχα στο drive , ξεραμενοι ηλεκτρολυτικοι)

----------


## ezizu

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον johnnyb . Λόγω ηλικίας και ειδικά αν έχει να λειτουργήσει χρόνια , το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει προβλήματα.
H camera αυτή στην ουσία είναι Panasonic, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιο μοντέλο της σειράς NV-Gxxx (NV-G1,NV-G2, NV-G100,NV-G200,NV-G202,NV-G220 κ.λ.π.) που νομίζω μπαταρία και φορτιστές ήταν ίδιοι για όλα αυτά τα μοντέλα.
Μπορείς βασικά, να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό για να τροφοδοτήσεις την κάμερα και να δεις αν όντως  λειτουργεί, πριν αγοράσεις μπαταρία και τροφοδοτικό-φορτιστή.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον johnnyb . Λόγω ηλικίας και ειδικά αν έχει να λειτουργήσει χρόνια , το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει προβλήματα.
> H camera αυτή στην ουσία είναι Panasonic, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιο μοντέλο της σειράς NV-Gxxx (NV-G1,NV-G2, NV-G100,NV-G200,NV-G202,NV-G220 κ.λ.π.) που νομίζω μπαταρία και φορτιστές ήταν ίδιοι για όλα αυτά τα μοντέλα.
> Μπορείς βασικά, να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό για να τροφοδοτήσεις την κάμερα και να δεις αν όντως  λειτουργεί, πριν αγοράσεις μπαταρία και τροφοδοτικό-φορτιστή.


Ναι αυτό πρπ να κάνω αλά που να βρω τροφοδοτικό

----------


## apavlidis

> Καλησπέρα έχω αυτή την παλιά κάμερα αλλά λείπει η μπαταρία της και το τροφοδοτικό της . Πως μπορώ να βρω ; Μήπως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τροφοδοτικό απ κάποια άλλη συσκευή πχ ασύρματο τηλέφωνο ;


Μπα αυτά δίνουν λίγο ρεύμα αυτές συνήθως δουλεύουν στα 12v ή και παραπάνω για να λειτουργήσουν. 

Στάλθηκε από το 5047U μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

*Προσοχή!!!* 
Μην τροφοδοτήσεις την camera με 12V γιατί θα της κάνεις ζημιά 100%. 
Η camera αυτή (τουλάχιστον οι αντίστοιχες panasonic που θυμάμαι) για να λειτουργήσει, χρειάζεται τροφοδοσία από εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό γύρω στα 6,5-6,8V  και να συνδεθεί με την σωστή πολικότητα. Άλλωστε και η μπαταρία της 6V είναι.
Αν δεν έχεις εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό (ώστε πέρα από την τάση τροφοδοσίας, να μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί και το ρεύμα παροχής), πήγαινε την κάμερα σε κάποιον τεχνικό ή σχετικό (έμπειρο) ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο.
Το αντίστοιχο τροφοδοτικό - φορτιστής για της Panasonic, είχε κωδικό VW-AS1.

----------


## johnnyb

https://www.todocoleccion.net/segund...eria~x71989283

https://imged.pl/ladowarka-do-kamery...-25453100.html
grundig-na-75 είναι το τροφοδοτικό της

----------

